# Staggering chicken



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Howdy
I had a 7wk old chicken that wouldn't go into the coop last night.
We had hard rain last night, mild temp in N. Central Tn.
He could have gotten out of the rain in the chicken run area but maybe he just slept in the rain (don't know).
This morning he was staggering a little. Looks like a human that has an inner ear infection, just off balance and head cocked sideways.
After a couple hrs he is worse, just sits with his head sideways/upside down on the ground (he's in a warm quarantine area ).
My vet suggests a shot of Baytril in the breast.
Anyone have any experience or comments with this situation?
Is it common for the conditions of getting wet and cool overnight?
Thanks
jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there any chance of getting a pic? Seeing them does a lot for coming up with suggestions.

Do you know that he was fine before this event? 

Have you checked his ears for any swelling or drainage? 

Any signs of mites?

For now I would give him polyvisol vitamins. A drop in his beak twice a day.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Is there any chance of getting a pic? Seeing them does a lot for coming up with suggestions.
> 
> Do you know that he was fine before this event?
> 
> ...


Howdy
He was fine last night when I tried to round him up to put him in the roost, he ran away just fine and straight as an arrow.

I just checked him and no swelling or discharge eyes/ears/beak/vent.

I checked him all over for mites - none.

Naturally my digital camera is not working (I don't use a cell phone) , he's just a healthy feathered Buff O sitting down with his head on the ground upside down. He has no sense of balance and no desire to stand.

I'd try to offer water up to his beak but he just can't hold his head up.

I'll see if the vet or Farmers COOP has Polyvisol.

Maybe I should also hold his head up and offer drops of water to the beak ?
Thanks
jim
jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Polyvisol is a children's liquid vitamin that is in the pharmacy aisle.

Yes, hold his head. I have an old head injury bird, when she had issues I put her in my lap with my hand on her chest and under her neck to stabilize her. She would be able to eat and drink then. 

He sounds almost like he has wry neck. If he does adding vitamin E with selenium should get him back up. That is also in the pharmacy aisle.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Polyvisol is a children's liquid vitamin that is in the pharmacy aisle.
> 
> Yes, hold his head. I have an old head injury bird, when she had issues I put her in my lap with my hand on her chest and under her neck to stabilize her. She would be able to eat and drink then.
> 
> He sounds almost like he has wry neck. If he does adding vitamin E with selenium should get him back up. That is also in the pharmacy aisle.


Ahhh that explains allot. No wonder my Farmers Coop didn't know what Polyvisol is.

I gave him a shot of Baytril yesterday and this morning he was better, almost holding his head up continuous. He drinks water and is eating so I'll see how he does. He will get a series of 5 shots, 1 per day and I'll also get some Polyvisol and give it to him.
Any idea what the dose rate should be?
Thanks
jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A drop twice a day. But if its wry the E would be preferable. BTW, wry is generally from a diet deficiency, stress or an injury. That's why antibiotics are not called for.

The baytril is really unnecessary. Most vets know squat about chickens and rely on us more than you would think when it comes to treatment. The head injury girl I mentioned? My vet didn't know what to do but I was smart enough to bring along the treatment recommendations and the dosages. That girl turned nine this past Spring.


----------

